# Best Military Movie of All Time



## Revision (May 3, 2011)

Today’s popular topic of discussion here at Revision is military movies. We asked around the office to find out which movies people thought were the best and listed the most popular responses below.

Black Hawk Down
Full Metal Jacket
Saving Private Ryan
Apocalypse Now
We Were Soldiers
Top Gun
The Deer Hunter
The Hurt Locker

You've seen what we think so now we're asking you, what do you think is the best military movie of all time?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

TOP GUN, HANDS DOWN. END OF DISCUSSION. MODS PLEASE CLOSE THREAD. THANKS. ;)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 3, 2011)

No Platoon? No Bat 21? No Hamburger Hill? Restrepo (or is that considered a documentry)? No Sniper? I keed, I keed!!! 

If Restrepo isn't considered a movie, I would go with Taking Chance (would this fit?), Full Metal Jacket, Platoon, and/or We Were Soldiers.

ETA - Rage275 just replays the volleyball scene...  :eek:


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> TOP GUN, HANDS DOWN. END OF DISCUSSION. MODS PLEASE CLOSE THREAD. THANKS. ;)


 
CLOSED!

lol


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> CLOSED!
> 
> lol


VICTORY!!! haha

I actually watched "Restrepo" the other day. Wicked good film.
But I've seen TG more times than any heterosexual man should. Therefore, best military movie ever. Now cause I picked the winner does Revision send me some awesome glasses or what? :cool:


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

A Bridge Too Far.

Zulu

Shaving Ryan's Privates

The Longest Day


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## amlove21 (May 3, 2011)

Lets go with BHD. I am partial.


----------



## DasBoot (May 3, 2011)

Revision said:


> Today’s popular topic of discussion here at Revision is military movies. We asked around the office to find out which movies people thought were the best and listed the most popular responses below.
> 
> Black Hawk Down
> Full Metal Jacket
> ...



All those are great. I've always liked "Heartbreak Ridge" and "Flags of Our Fathers"


----------



## JBS (May 3, 2011)

_Rambo III _holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Revision (May 3, 2011)

When we were discussing these movies we were thinking more along the lines of movies made for entertainment rather than documentaries, however, a lot of us here at Revision have seen Restrepo and everyone definitely agrees that it's awesome.


----------



## RetPara (May 3, 2011)

Revision I would add to your list... Though many consider Top Gun an exercise in homoerotic fantasy and Kelly McGinnis went les after her time with Tom Cruise....

I recommend the following for cast selection and story,  MOPIC is considered a EARLY Nam classic that is not well know...

Battlecry The Green Berets A Bridge Too Far The Longest Day  Patton The Great Escape Where Eagles Dare In Harm's Way Porkchop Hill Mopic 84C  The Big Red One The Caine Mutiny  Sahara  In Which We Serve The Young Lions The Boys In Company C Objective Burma The Sand Pebbles  The Memphis Belle Twelve O'Clock High Cross Of Iron Hell Is For Heroes Gettysburg Stripes Mister Roberts God's and Generals March Or Die (just because I was an extra in it and died three times on screen, just another anonymous raghead being mowed down by the FFL) Battle of Algiers


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Revision said:


> When we were discussing these movies we were thinking more along the lines of movies made for entertainment rather than documentaries, however, a lot of us here at Revision have seen Restrepo and everyone definitely agrees that it's awesome.



If that's the case then Top Gun is definitely out, truly one of the best documentaries I've ever seen.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 3, 2011)

Excellent list RetPara.  I was trying to remember the title of Mopic (I thought it was 84C Mopic though).  One thing many of us are forgetting are movies about older wars, like Glory and The Red Badge of Courage (though you did mention Gettysburg).

I am going to enjoy seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

I thought that Ghay Gun was about the F-14 Tom Cat ?

Anyway....BEST...SCENE...EVER!






Too bad SixGuns ain't with us anymore.

Whereever You are Sir, hope You are doing well.


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

They should make Archer a movie. Wounder who would play Lana?


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

Ravage said:


> They should make Archer a movie. Wounder who would play Lana?



I don't know but I already want to shag her.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Ravage said:


> They should make Archer a movie. Wounder who would play Lana?


RAVAGE has 3000 posts. AND, I'd bone Lana, did you see my sig? I like the correlation between Archer AND Top Gun.

Also, the girl that does her voice is hardly attractive. But Lana... And Sheryl, although very stupid, is very animatically hot. Excuse the coinage.


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

Stacey Dash, case closed.







Ohh btw, "Where Eagles Dare" was awsome.


----------



## Frank S. (May 3, 2011)

Hear ye! Hear ye! Hollywood creative geniuses at work on the sequel:

http://www.salon.com/news/trending/2010/10/15/top_gun_sequel


----------



## Boon (May 3, 2011)

I'll add Tears of the Sun to the list, even if they are not Army guys


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

Where is Platoon?  What about Red Dawn?  I used to watch those movies all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Stacey Dash, case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH HECK YES. LANNANAAAAAAAA


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Where is Platoon? What about Red Dawn? I used to watch those movies all the time when I was a kid.


Mara, they were filed in the back after Top Gun.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Mara, they were filed in the back after Top Gun.



:eek:


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 3, 2011)

*UNCOMMON VALOR.*

Now you can close the thread. :confused:


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 3, 2011)

All Quiet on the Western Front!


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2011)

7th Group SFers sceens in "Clear and Present Danger". Loved the MH-60L insercion sceene.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> :eek:


I keed I keed! Keep your chin up! Not all movies can possess such amazing metro-sexual greatness ;)



RB said:


> *TOP GUN.*
> 
> Now you can close the thread. :confused:



Agreed!


----------



## Nasty (May 3, 2011)

Top Gun was soft core gay porn and a lot of the others listed were nothing more then drug flicks. I would go with "Tora Tora Tora", "Bridge over River Kwai", "The Green Beret", "Kelley’s Hero’s" for a laugh and "Slaughterhouse-Five" for weird.


----------



## CDG (May 3, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed The Devil's Brigade...


----------



## skeeter (May 3, 2011)

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## 0699 (May 3, 2011)

Boon said:


> I'll add Tears of the Sun to the list, even if they are not Army guys


 
_Tears of the Sun_ sucked big brown hairy monkey cock.  Made me wish I was one of the bad guys, so Bruce Willis would kill me and it would be over and I wouldn't have to watch the movie anymore.

In no certain order...

_Sahara_
_Go Tell The Spartans_
_The Dirty Dozen_
_A Bridge To Far_ (this one's #2 on my Netflix list right now, right after _Due Date_...)


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2011)

BHD and Dr Strangelove.


----------



## DasBoot (May 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> BHD and Dr Strangelove.



Totally forgot Dr. Strangelove. Great choice!


----------



## Headshot (May 3, 2011)

The Big Red One
The Dirty Dozen
Kelly's Heroes
The entire "Holocaust" mini series
Schindlers List
The Pianist

just to name a few...Pardus likes big red ones.


----------



## Servimus (May 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Where is Platoon? What about Red Dawn? I used to watch those movies all the time when I was a kid.


WOLVERINES!


----------



## BFS Cat (May 3, 2011)

Das Boot my fav, gritty.   Dirty Dozen was great, loved the characters.   Guns of Navaronne.   Heaven Knows Mr Allsion.  Loved movies where the actors acutally served during WWII: Mitchem, Chandler, Stewart, etc .

I appreciate male pulchritude, but Top Gun was gay.


----------



## Scotth (May 3, 2011)

RetePara owned this thread but I will add a few I didn't see.

Tears in the Sun - Monica Belluci nuf said.
Heart's War - Maybe not enough fighting to qualify as a war movie?
The Guns of Navarone
Band of Brothers- Not a movie but certainly must see
The Tuskegee Airmen

How about 300- Can't believe that wasn't mentioned

How can you hate Tears in The Sun when your watching this?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

300 is the new Top Gun.


----------



## Nasty (May 3, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> 300 is the new Top Gun.



300 is not the new "Top Gun"; it was not gay, why do you like the gay shit, remember DADT is gone.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 3, 2011)

No submariners here? These were probably listed already and I missed them.

U-571, Hunt For the Red October, Crimson Tide, The Enemy Below, Run Silent, Run Deep.


----------



## Headshot (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Nasty (May 3, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> No submariners here? These were probably listed already and I missed them.
> 
> U-571, Hunt For the Red October, Crimson Tide, The Enemy Below, Run Silent, Run Deep.


 
Man, you make it to easy, tubes filled with seaman? Really?


----------



## Nasty (May 3, 2011)

Headshot said:


>


 
It was kinda hard to see, but were those dudes holding hands?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 3, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> No submariners here? These were probably listed already and I missed them.
> 
> U-571, Hunt For the Red October, Crimson Tide, The Enemy Below, Run Silent, Run Deep.



All of those and you missed Das Boot? For shame, for shame.


----------



## alibi (May 3, 2011)

Scotth said:


> RetePara owned this thread but I will add a few I didn't see.
> 
> How can you hate Tears in The Sun when your watching this?
> 
> View attachment 4065



It would have been better if she wasn't a whiny little bitch through the entire movie.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

Nasty said:


> It was kinda hard to see, but were those dudes holding hands?


YES. Meaning that 300 is actually gay, and that Top Gun is still the most Man liked heterosexual awesomeness ever.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> YES. Meaning that 300 is actually gay, and that Top Gun is still the most Man liked heterosexual awesomeness ever.


300 is so gay that Richard Simmons won't even watch it.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 3, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> All of those and you missed Das Boot? For shame, for shame.



It was mentioned a couple of posts above mine.  I actually saw that one being mentioned.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 3, 2011)

I'll just pretend I didn't see your reply, like I really didn't see it mentioned earlier


----------



## BFS Cat (May 3, 2011)

Das Boot was my pick. Since I'm a girl I can attest I did not think 300 was gay. Top Gun.. yes, 300.. no. Top Gun guys just gelled their hair put some lotion on their chests played volley ball for cripes sake. Have you seen GymJones website they showed how those guys in the 300 got so ripped. Not gay at all!


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

Boon said:


> I'll add Tears of the Sun to the list, even if they are not Army guys



Say it ain't so!
I lost my shit when Willis was on sentry/watch duty, he was talking to the (admittedly HOT) pussy while he was cleaning his stripped down weapon!

WTF!? I was spitting and screaming at the screen when that came on. lol

Clearing the village was cool, I did like that. Apart from that 0699 nailed it.



0699 said:


> _Tears of the Sun_ sucked big brown hairy monkey cock. Made me wish I was one of the bad guys, so Bruce Willis would kill me and it would be over and I wouldn't have to watch the movie anymore.
> 
> In no certain order...
> 
> ...



Amen.
I have a Brit Cam Paratrooper smock from A Bridge To Far, made for the movie to original specs from original material. :cool:


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> YES. Meaning that 300 is actually gay, and that Top Gun is still the most Man liked heterosexual awesomeness ever.



LMAO, dude I'm starting to worry about you!


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2011)

Tears of the sun blew; I like how the AimPoint was reversed (i.e. backwards) for a couple of scenes.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

BFS Cat said:


> Das Boot was my pick. Since I'm a girl I can attest I did not think 300 was gay. Top Gun.. yes, 300.. no. Top Gun guys just gelled their hair put some lotion on their chests played volley ball for cripes sake. Have you seen GymJones website they showed how those guys in the 300 got so ripped. Not gay at all!


300 dudes slayed a guy with a nose ring and necklaces and wore skirts and Jesus sandals. Gay. Sun screen was to protect their muscles for the long days in the cock pit and volley ball is an intense INTENSE intramural sport. Straight. AND they wore aviators. How BAD ASS is that? 

Pardus, at least you think that Batman is gay too. I just don't think that Top Gun is gay at all! It's a very masculine and man empowering movie!  ;)


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2011)

I vote for The Longest Day...

F.M.


----------



## BFS Cat (May 3, 2011)

I'll give you the aviators, definite guy glasses.  Maybe in the 300 they slayed the nose ring guy cos he was gay?   I do think Top Gun was a good movie especially at that time. I can watch it over again.  The 300 I'm tempted to lick the screen, yum.  nevermind forget I said that


----------



## RAGE275 (May 3, 2011)

THAT was gay. However, you ARE a female so, it's okay. But Maverick would never lick a tv screen. Batman and Gerard Butler however...


----------



## DasBoot (May 3, 2011)

> the long days in the* cock pit *



You just admitted to Top Gun's gayness.

I hope Tom Cruise doesn't see this thread... Otherwise we'll be on "CrusieSpear" from now on...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2011)

Sorry Batman fans, the Internets have spoken, Batman is 15.62 time gayer than Top Gun   :


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

The internets are never wrong!

Neither is Pardus! :cool:


----------



## QC (May 3, 2011)

What? No Battleground? Ok then in order of era rather than anything else. 

Battleground
The Longest Day
Apocalypse Now Redux
Hamburger Hill
Black Hawk Down


----------



## Boon (May 4, 2011)

lol, haters everywhere.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 4, 2011)

There is a reason you typed Black Hawk Down first, ya know.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 4, 2011)

Did anyone mention Team America?   Or would that fall under an LEO movie thread? 

Fuck YEAH!


----------



## BFS Cat (May 4, 2011)

before he went bonkers, I liked Mel Gibson.  Gallipoli.  I realize most of those mentioned are US movies but Gallipoli was very good.  Braveheart?  Randall Wallace, the director, nice guy and awesome in a kilt.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 4, 2011)

Woah, we've moved. Must be cause Top Gun is so awesome.


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> 300 is so gay that Richard Simmons won't even watch it.


 
Elton John rated _300_ gayer than _Top Gun_. 

All Spartans were queerer than shit.  Not sure why everyone is so fascinated by that crew of pedophiles...


----------



## RAGE275 (May 4, 2011)

0699 said:


> Elton John rated _300_ gayer than _Top Gun_.
> 
> All Spartans were queerer than shit. Not sure why everyone is so fascinated by that crew of pedophiles...



It's science. That's what I've been trying to say the entire time!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 4, 2011)

Headshot said:


> The Big Red One
> The Dirty Dozen
> Kelly's Heroes
> The entire "Holocaust" mini series
> ...


 
In Kelly's Heroes, when Kilroy walks into the empty bank and sees "KILROY...UP YOURS BABY" on the wall! Priceless! :)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 4, 2011)

Michael Collins.
The Wind That Shakes the Barley.


----------



## Nasty (May 4, 2011)

Have I missed something or has Revision kind of backed away from this thread? Can't say that I blame them, what with all this gay Top Gun talk.


----------



## DA SWO (May 4, 2011)

The chick in Top Gun is gay, so Top Gun is gay.
Southpark had an episode where Tom Cruise came out of the closet, so Top Gun is gay.


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2011)

SOWT said:


> The chick in Top Gun is gay, so Top Gun is gay.
> Southpark had an episode where Tom Cruise came out of the closet, so Top Gun is gay.


 
_Top Gun_ was gay when Maverick macramed a pair of jean shorts for Goose...


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Michael Collins.
> The Wind That Shakes the Barley.



I just recently watched the wind that shakes the barley. Great film.



SOWT said:


> The chick in Top Gun is gay, so Top Gun is gay.
> Southpark had an episode where Tom Cruise came out of the closet, so Top Gun is gay.



Hard to argue with that logic.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 4, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> VICTORY!!! haha
> 
> I actually watched "Restrepo" the other day.* Wicked good* film.
> But I've seen TG more times than any heterosexual man should. Therefore, best military movie ever. Now cause I picked the winner does Revision send me some awesome glasses or what? :cool:


 
You from Maine??


----------



## The91Bravo (May 4, 2011)

Doesnt Brokeback Mountain qualify?  It is the same category as your Stiff Gun movie you all are swallowing....


----------



## The91Bravo (May 4, 2011)

Frank S. said:


> Hear ye! Hear ye! Hollywood creative geniuses at work on the sequel:
> 
> http://www.salon.com/news/trending/2010/10/15/top_gun_sequel



HURRY GET GREENPEACE!!!! we need to push that whale back in the water before he explodes...

*And Tom Cruise must have just left... look at his chin..*


----------



## RAGE275 (May 4, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> You from Maine??


Yes haha

The chick from top gun being gay makes her an awesome lesbian. 

South Park is ssssstupid. 

I though Revision would give us all new shwag for picking the winner, Top Gun. 

Val Kilmer is an enormous homo, I'll give you that. 

But who here can really say anything about anything gay. I know damn well that some of the battalion guys here know about a game called "Gay chicken"... 

Boon? ;)


----------



## Seajack (May 4, 2011)

I always thought _Navy SEALs_ with Charlie Sheen was top notch quality.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2011)

Hay I liked it, the HALO scene was cool :)

"Sniper" with Tom Berenger and Billy Zane is a classic.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 5, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Yes haha



I am from Lisbon and Brunswick. You?


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

Portland/Bar Harbor. Favorite places on earth. I have some friends that live in Brunswick, Bath area.


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Portland/Bar Harbor. Favorite places on earth. I have some friends that live in Brunswick, Bath area.



I rode my Harley to Bar Harbor one year, hung out, did some hiking.
Really nice country, I had a good time and stuffed my face with lobster every night.
It was getting cold at night and it was only August, winter must be brutal.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

pardus said:


> I rode my Harley to Bar Harbor one year, hung out, did some hiking.
> Really nice country, I had a good time and stuffed my face with lobster every night.
> It was getting cold at night and it was only August, winter must be brutal.


Winter is horrible. I don't like snow, even more so ice. Cadillac Mt is mt favorite place to ride hardtail. MTN Bike that is. And not to get off subject, but what do you ride? I HAD an 07 Night Train. Ex made me sell out though


----------



## x SF med (May 5, 2011)

How come "the Bridges at Toko-Ri" is not on this list?
or "the Brige on the River Kwai" ?
Stalag 17
Slaughterhouse 5
Guadalcanal
Beau Geste
The Charge of the Light Brigade
Casablanca

Not gay. Excellent movies.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 5, 2011)

x SF med said:


> How come "the Bridges at Toko-Ri" is not on this list?
> or "the Brige on the River Kwai" ?
> Stalag 17
> Slaughterhouse 5
> ...



Completely agree with you there x SF


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Winter is horrible. I don't like snow, even more so ice. Cadillac Mt is mt favorite place to ride hardtail. MTN Bike that is. And not to get off subject, but what do you ride? I HAD an 07 Night Train. Ex made me sell out though



'06 FatBoy :cool:



x SF med said:


> or "the Brige on the River Kwai" ?
> .



Someone had it in there.
Maybe I should watch it again, I got kinda turned off of that movie once I found out the veterans from the actual event hated the movie because it was an incredibly incorrect portrayal of what happened.


----------



## 0699 (May 5, 2011)

x SF med said:


> How come "the Bridges at Toko-Ri" is not on this list?
> or "the Brige on the River Kwai" ?
> Stalag 17
> Slaughterhouse 5
> ...


 
Cuz the rest of us are too young to have ever seen those movies...


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 5, 2011)

Frank S. said:


>



Where the fuck is Greenpeace to float that whale off at high tide when you need them.

I will add The Odd Angry Shot as the most epic movie of all time.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 5, 2011)

0699 said:


> Cuz the rest of us are too young to have ever seen those movies...



Or at least on their original release dates.


----------



## Frank S. (May 8, 2011)




----------



## RENO (May 11, 2011)

.

*Jacob's Ladder*






.


----------



## Etype (May 11, 2011)

Winning the 'Most Historically Accurate' and 'Best War Drama' category- Inglorious Basterds

Come on, that movie was awesome.


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Etype said:


> Winning the 'Most Historically Accurate' and 'Best War Drama' category- Inglorious Basterds
> 
> Come on, that movie was awesome.


 
Are you a NAH-T-ZEE?   Wanna meet the Jewish Bear?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 12, 2011)

I am just going to go ahead and join up with Rage here and say Top Gun is not gay. Not one bit, close at times, but I think those scenes were meant to attract a small female audience to what is the most badassed testosterone fueled tomahawk missle to the eyes that has ever been made.

Has no one mentioned GLADIATOR? That movie has inspired more team slogans and stupid tattoos than any other movie.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 12, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Has no one mentioned GLADIATOR? That movie has inspired more team slogans and stupid tattoos than any other movie.



Perhaps you meant "300"?

SPAAARRTTTTAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Etype (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, you always hear people saying things like-
"How dare you turn your back on me Gladiator"
"I am Marcus Aurelius, general of the armies of the north, husband of a murdered wife, father of a murdered son..."
"Spaniard!"
"I said he touched me on the hand once!"

See, Gladiator is full of memorable one liners.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 12, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Perhaps you meant "300"?
> 
> SPAAARRTTTTAAAAAAA!!!!!



No I meant Gladiator. Strength and honor is all over the place in group


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Are you a NAH-T-ZEE? ...?


----------



## Vat_69 (May 12, 2011)

speaking of homoerotic...no one has mentioned Pearl Harbor yet...or Troy.


----------



## Boon (May 12, 2011)

Rescue Dawn


----------



## MAGTF_Marine (Jun 21, 2011)

Tears of the Sun anyone? :-" JOKE! i promise lol


----------



## Grey (Jun 21, 2011)

Based on this thread I'm like the only person who actually liked that movie lol. But then again im civi so what the hell do I know right?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 21, 2011)

I liked it too. Hate me.


----------



## Servimus (Jun 21, 2011)

Monica Belluci made it good to watch.


----------



## MAGTF_Marine (Jun 21, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Monica Belluci made it good to watch.


haha fact, they made it a point for her cleavage to be hanging out the whole time, good eye candy for the movie


----------



## Boon (Sep 3, 2011)

Saw a pretty decent foreign film on netflix today called "9th Company."  It was apparently based on a true story of a Soviet company in Afghanistan (its in Russian w/ subtitles)


----------



## Servimus (Sep 3, 2011)

Boon said:


> Saw a pretty decent foreign film on netflix today called "9th Company." It was apparently based on a true story of a Soviet company in Afghanistan (its in Russian w/ subtitles)


Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2011)

Boon said:


> Saw a pretty decent foreign film on netflix today called "9th Company." It was apparently based on a true story of a Soviet company in Afghanistan (its in Russian w/ subtitles)



I just watched that a couple of weeks ago.
The Soviet Army seemed to have the same kind of attitude they did during WWII where tactics were just to shoot a lot and if you survived well done. lol


----------



## AWP (Sep 3, 2011)

Boon said:


> Saw a pretty decent foreign film on netflix today called "9th Company." It was apparently based on a true story of a Soviet company in Afghanistan (its in Russian w/ subtitles)



This book has numerous interviews with the former commander of the 9th Company, 345th Independent Guards Airborne Regiment, Valery Vostrotin.
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Gamble-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315103869&sr=1-1

He would command 9th Company during the initial invasion and then later the regiment during the Battle for Hill 3234:
http://christopher-eger.suite101.com/soviet-afghan-battle-for-hill-3234-a16162

(Note the rumors of Pakistan military involvement....the more things change, the more they stay the same, but I digress).

Vostrotin would later play a role in some of the coups and aborted coups following the dissolution of the USSR.

Lots of history in that one, platoon-sized unit.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> This book has numerous interviews with the former commander of the 9th Company, 345th Independent Guards Airborne Regiment, *Valery Vostrotin*.
> http://www.amazon.com/Great-Gamble-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315103869&sr=1-1
> 
> He would command 9th Company during the initial invasion and then later the regiment during the Battle for Hill 3234:
> http://christopher-eger.suite101.com/soviet-afghan-battle-for-hill-3234-a16162.



So he's the incompetent fuck that forgot his unit was on the hill?


----------



## AWP (Sep 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> So he's the incompetent fuck that forgot his unit was on the hill?



Where do you get that from?


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Where do you get that from?



The movie. They didn't get any back up etc... during the fight that lasted days. They stated right at the end of the movie that the unit was forgotten because the Army had been ordered to withdraw from A'stan and in the confusion they were overlooked.


----------



## AWP (Sep 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> The movie. They didn't get any back up etc... during the fight that lasted days. They stated right at the end of the movie that the unit was forgotten because the Army had been ordered to withdraw from A'stan and in the confusion they were overlooked.



Think about what you just posted: "The movie said..."

They were only there for one night and were always in contact with higher HQ, to include artillery fire and MEDEVAC support. The whole battle lasted under 18 hours.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2011)

Guess the movie was wrong then. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## moobob (Sep 4, 2011)

The movie that has most closely mirrored my military experience is Stripes, hands down.

Have that removed.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 5, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Looks good. Thanks.



I have seen it twice! Yes, quite good.

Tae Guk Gi/The Brotherhood of War. Korean War movie. Very good movie.


----------



## Servimus (Sep 5, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> I have seen it twice! Yes, quite good.
> 
> Tae Guk Gi/The Brotherhood of War. Korean War movie. Very good movie.


Saw that last year. Great film, IMO.


----------



## Lee175 (Sep 6, 2011)

Out of all the posts no one even mentioned The Great Raid. They did a screening of it for us 1/75 guys back in '05. Great movie.


----------



## dknob (Sep 6, 2011)

Taegukgi is my favorite war movie.

Terms of some older based war/warrior movies:
Braveheart, Centurion, Gladiator, Valhalla Rising, and Last Samurai


----------



## Nasty (Sep 6, 2011)

Lets run this up the flag pole, Top Gay, I mean Top Gun. :-"


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Three Netflix favorites:

Flame and Citron (Danish Resistance)
Army of Crime (French Resistance)
Max Manus (Norwegian Resistance)

Enjoy!


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought this thread was about the "best" and not "Every military related movie I've ever seen" because looking at some of the responses in this thread....anyway.

Patton, 12 O'Clock High, A Bridge Too Far, Bridges at Toko-Ri, and Gods and Generals if you can sit through the entire movie.

BHD....I hate Mark Bowden, I hate the book, so you can guess what I think of the movie and the only redeeming qualities to Tears of the Sun and Pearl Harbor were Monica Bellucci and Kate Beckinsale respectively. Take Kate out of PH and you're left with the gayness of Top Gun without a hot chick turned lesbian. I blame Tom Cruise, his gayness was so extreme it turned her to the other side.


----------



## Lee175 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 7, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I thought this thread was about the "best" and not "Every military related movie I've ever seen" because looking at some of the responses in this thread....anyway.
> 
> Patton, 12 O'Clock High, A Bridge Too Far, Bridges at Toko-Ri, and Gods and Generals if you can sit through the entire movie.
> 
> BHD....I hate Mark Bowden, I hate the book, so you can guess what I think of the movie and the only redeeming qualities to Tears of the Sun and Pearl Harbor were Monica Bellucci and Kate Beckinsale respectively. Take Kate out of PH and you're left with the gayness of Top Gun without a hot chick turned lesbian. I blame Tom Cruise, his gayness was so extreme it turned her to the other side.



Name and shame them so...!!! Ha..ha! :-"  

I agree with you, but sometimes you remember again other war movies and think oh maybe they were the best movie or close to it!


----------



## devilbones (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like somebody already said Stripes.  I guess that Apocalypse Now would get my vote.


----------

